# Heddon Spook Jr



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

I just sent the following to Heddon (Pradco):

I would like to send you pictures of two spook Juniors that caused me to lose Qty(3) upper slot redfish on the Texas Gulf coast. The first was during the Texas Redfish Series, in Port LaVaca, when all three barbs of the front hook broke and my potential tournament winnings swam away.
The next two reds I lost straightend out the front hook and subsequently the back hook. I was using a curado E50 published drag is 12 lbs. The drag was functioning fine and was not maxed out.
Please help.


----------



## Duck (Feb 21, 2005)

Single hooks will cure that.


----------



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

geez


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

Not wanting to trash Heddon/Pradco. I did not want to give away my favorite schooling red top water lure either, but who am I kidding. Lots of anglers throw black chartreuse.

I do want you to check your spook Jr's. The two that malfunctioned on me were fairly new. The with broken hook is a couple of months old. The one that has straight hooks was new out of the box. Both purchased in Corpus.


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

Good hooks would be a better cure. Don't be preaching single hook on topwater blah blah blah on my thread! LOL


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

I'll post the results from Heddon/Pradco


----------



## Duck (Feb 21, 2005)

Wouldn't dream of it and agree lol. Never broke hooks but straightened several before switching to singles. Their hooks just don't seem to hold up. Fish don't seem to come unbuttoned with the singles either.


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

Duck said:


> Single hooks will cure that.


Yup...


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

I swap them out immediately with VNC 4x trebles or Gamakatsu #2 live bait hooks. I don't trust the factory hooks on a Spook Jr. I do recycle them to use under a popping cork.


----------



## The_Outrider (May 21, 2012)

Bayscout22 said:


> I swap them out immediately with VNC 4x trebles or Gamakatsu #2 live bait hooks. I don't trust the factory hooks on a Spook Jr. I do recycle them to use under a popping cork.


This is what I do too. I keep spare hooks if I don't swap them out right away as well. I have no idea if they use "el cheapo" hooks to promote lure customization or if it helps keep cost down.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Bayscout22 said:


> I swap them out immediately with VNC 4x trebles or Gamakatsu #2 live bait hooks. I don't trust the factory hooks on a Spook Jr. I do recycle them to use under a popping cork.


Yeah, but you shouldn't have to is the point. I've lost a coupla good fish to hooks breaking on the same bait relatively new. I switch them out, but, that is money that shouldn't need to be spent.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

I change hooks on every spook jr before it ever gets wet 4x strong, all I need.


----------



## itemsports (Apr 17, 2009)

I changed out the hooks on all of my spook juniors to the VMC 4x and the hooks were too heavy. The Jr would walk for a bit and submerge. The 4x weigh too much. I tired to get a hold of Heddon to ask the exact hooks they use for the jr's and the rep did not know what "saltwater" hook they used. He sent me a link to the freshwater hook, but that does me no good. The freshwater hook was an excalibur.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

That ain't supposed to happen!  CF?


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

spurgersalty said:


> Yeah, but you shouldn't have to is the point. I've lost a coupla good fish to hooks breaking on the same bait relatively new. I switch them out, but, that is money that shouldn't need to be spent.


I dont disagree. However you can stand on principle or you can spend the fifty cents.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Bayscout22 said:


> I dont disagree. However you can stand on principle or you can spend the fifty cents.


My principles just back up my investments
Good point:cheers:


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

I happened to remember...

I once hooked up with something on a SS Jr with replacement VNC 4xs. I immediately knew it was something huge - a shark or jack. Luckily we were in the boat and my buddy started trying to trail with trolling motor but wasn't fast enough. After a short but brutal fight my line went limp and I figured my line or leader or knot snapped. When I reeled it in my line was fine, my knot and leader held and all that was left was the eyelet that you tie to from the SS Jr.

That made me a believer in VNC.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Rubbing it in?


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

rat race said:


> I change hooks on every spook jr before it ever gets wet 4x strong, all I need.


DittO


----------



## BeeGee (May 21, 2004)

If you are fishing for reds, shame on you for not going with stronger hooks than the heddon hooks. Reds have boney mouths and I have actually bent hooks with the 4X strong on a red. What happens is your don't get full penetration and the stress is on the end of the hook rather than the bottom of the "J".
Heddon out of the box hooks are cheaper hooks and like those lousy red ones mirrolure uses, you are rolling the dice using the hooks that come with the lure. As you said yourself, the first one gave you the proof you needed, why chance it on the second. Better question is will you chance it again? If so, why???????????
I am not busting your chops at all, but lets face it, the evidence certainly seems to reveal the cure. I guess the battle moving forward is to get Heddon to belly up to the bar and equip with better hooks. Even the Super spooks do not come with great hooks. It's not like you buy these things from the bargain bin.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

BeeGee said:


> If you are fishing for reds, shame on you for not going with stronger hooks than the heddon hooks. Reds have boney mouths and I have actually bent hooks with the 4X strong on a red. What happens is your don't get full penetration and the stress is on the end of the hook rather than the bottom of the "J".
> Heddon out of the box hooks are cheaper hooks and like those lousy red ones mirrolure uses, you are rolling the dice using the hooks that come with the lure. As you said yourself, the first one gave you the proof you needed, why chance it on the second. Better question is will you chance it again? If so, why???????????
> I am not busting your chops at all, but lets face it, the evidence certainly seems to reveal the cure. I guess the battle moving forward is to get Heddon to belly up to the bar and equip with better hooks. Even the Super spooks do not come with great hooks. It's not like you buy these things from the bargain bin.


x2
I bought a box of 25 vnc 4x strong trebble for $5 and change out every new lure (does not matter who made the lure) I got. Unless they state exactly what hook they use, I would not trust their "no-name" hooks.
Think of this:
Would U rather to spend another $0.40 for 2 hooks or lose a potential winner?
It's no-brainer there.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Its not just reds, this was the 2nd time I used this one, caught 2 trout, 25 and 23, then noticed both hooks bent. No excuse for this to happen like this.










Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

I learned the hard way about switching out the hooks. I had on what appeared to be at least an 8.5 lb spec and lost it when one treble hook straightened out. Maybe I needed to loosen the drag a little, but I knew the trout was heading towards some rocks. Well worth the investment to help move the odds in your favor.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Im liking the swap to single gamakatsu live bait hooks on most of my plugs and all of my tops. I think the wider gap gets them a little deeper in the meat rather than the edge of that paper thin mouth skin. I only missed one fish so far on singles on my tops but it was because i set the hook too fast and didnt "wait for the weight"


-mac-


----------



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

x2 vnc


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

What size are you guys switching too? Im about to replace all of my "go to" topwaters right now, ive got a pack of Gamakatsu #4 trebles.....seems about the right size?

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

osoobsessed said:


> What size are you guys switching too? Im about to replace all of my "go to" topwaters right now, ive got a pack of Gamakatsu #4 trebles.....seems about the right size?
> 
> Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


Depends on the lure, usually #2 on bigger lures and #4 on smaller ones. The really small lures might be #6
You meant trebles right? If not then singles are








-mac-


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Sweet, thanks Smack....im running the spook jr....appreciate it

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## due_south_brewery (Nov 17, 2010)

As many have said already, I switched out all my treble hooks for singles. I will be testing them out on Wednesday.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

osoobsessed said:


> Sweet, thanks Smack....im running the spook jr....appreciate it
> 
> Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


No problem, i saved that from a post JimD made a while back, i think it originally came from EJ

-mac-


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

I've had themfail, too. I always change the hooks when I buy them prior to fishing with them


----------



## jtman21 (Jun 3, 2004)

Don't blame the weak hooks if all you have to do is switch them out for stronger hooks. Duh.


----------



## Fonseca (Aug 14, 2010)

Mac

I bought some VMC. single ringed live hooks 1/0. 
I haven't used them yet because they look too
small. Is this close to what you use. I'm looking
to replace the hooks on spook Jr. n small rapalas.
thanks for any help


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

Lesson learned. I'll change my hooks. I do not remember having a problem in the past. Then again, I have been using the she pup for the last few years. Was fishing in a lake/marsh where the reds can be more finicky, so I wanted the more subtle super spook for the first time in years. Boy was I disapointed. I am going to follow through with my claim to Pradco/Heddon. We should not have to put up with inferior hooks on a $5 to $6 lure.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Fonseca said:


> Mac
> 
> I bought some VMC. single ringed live hooks 1/0.
> I haven't used them yet because they look too
> ...


Those are it, they just look small but theyre thicker and they have the ring. The weight is the reason they look small, if they were bigger they would sink your topwater or change the action

-mac-


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

jtman21 said:


> Don't blame the weak hooks if all you have to do is switch them out for stronger hooks. Duh.


Its not about blaming the hooks if all you have to do is switch them out. The point is, if you spend almost $6 for 1 topwater, why the cheap and failing hooks?

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

osoobsessed said:


> Its not about blaming the hooks if all you have to do is switch them out. The point is, if you spend almost $6 for 1 topwater, why the cheap and failing hooks?
> 
> Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


Im smellin what youre steppin in oso! 
Pickin up what youre puttin down!

-mac-


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

osoobsessed said:


> Its not about blaming the hooks if all you have to do is switch them out. The point is, if you spend almost $6 for 1 topwater, why the cheap and failing hooks?
> 
> Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


Good point...the one I loss my fish on was a yo-zuri. $13.00 a pop! Expect more out of that type of $. I can not go back and change it, but I am not sitting on my heals and letting it happen again.


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

BaffinBayAg said:


> I just sent the following to Heddon (Pradco):
> 
> I would like to send you pictures of two spook Juniors that caused me to lose Qty(3) upper slot redfish on the Texas Gulf coast. The first was during the Texas Redfish Series, in Port LaVaca, when all three barbs of the front hook broke and my potential tournament winnings swam away.
> The next two reds I lost straightend out the front hook and subsequently the back hook. I was using a curado E50 published drag is 12 lbs. The drag was functioning fine and was not maxed out.
> ...





BaffinBayAg said:


> I just sent the following to Heddon (Pradco):
> 
> I would like to send you pictures of two spook Juniors that caused me to lose Qty(3) upper slot redfish on the Texas Gulf coast. The first was during the Texas Redfish Series, in Port LaVaca, when all three barbs of the front hook broke and my potential tournament winnings swam away.
> The next two reds I lost straightend out the front hook and subsequently the back hook. I was using a curado E50 published drag is 12 lbs. The drag was functioning fine and was not maxed out.
> ...


Response from _"Heddon (Pradco)":_

First of all...we are so sorry for your loss.

We produce the best and most popular topwater lures on the Texas coast. We suggest that you do like everybody else and change out the hooks prior to use.

Thanks


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

LOL!


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Sounds like somebody needs to up their quality control. 

It is The American Way!

I always wondered how much trouble we make for ourselves changing hooks in that you back a screw out of soft plastic and risk breaking the threads even removing them but mostly depending on how tightly you go back with them.

Any point, nose/eye screw, hook screw, hook, knot, line, has to be as strong as reasonable drag. I wonder what they are designed for... like 12lb, 15lb line/test/drag? 

Regardless, do any of you put a bit of super glue or other with the screw? A very light tightening should suffice if so, and reduce risk of breaking off the threads, imo.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Saltshaker1 epoxies them in when theyre loose or seem like they may back out


-mac-


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

It's called drag... USE IT!!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

If you look I posted up last year the weights of the #4 and #2 Trebles and the wts of the Gamagatsu #1,#2,#3 hooks along with the wts of the split rings being used at the time on spooks, spook jrs, and she dogs and Brown lures so you can balance out your top water and brown lures to match the original wts. 

BPro carries the Gam hooks in bulk pack and their off shore brand of stainless split rings had some good sizes to pick from. Academy carries poor/ thin split rings in esp #3. 

Split rings by different companies are numbered like our fed government did the numbering. One #3 is great and the next is Cr--.

The question is why do more spook jr trebles seem to fail than you see on a Brown Fat boy and the Brown Trebles seem to be smaller????

Course if you catch a big rd or two while trout fishing it has been known to cause premature #4 hook failure on big trout.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

With the price of plugs these days you'd think they'd put a better quality hook on there.

Heck i've had some brute reds straighten out jigheads on me that came from a very well known lure mfr.


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

Funny I just came across this thread today. Never had too many complaints about the spook jr hooks until yesterday. Had a dang skip jack rip two out of a bone/ chartreuse bait I was throwing for the first time. Time for me to change out hooks again...

This time I'm getting a pair of split ring pliers through... My thumb nails can't handle another 25 baits..


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

NWcurlew said:


> Funny I just came across this thread today. Never had too many complaints about the spook jr hooks until yesterday. Had a dang skip jack rip two out of a bone/ chartreuse bait I was throwing for the first time. Time for me to change out hooks again...
> 
> *This time I'm getting a pair of split ring pliers through*... My thumb nails can't handle another 25 baits..


yup...i couldn't find my set yesterday, talk about a bloody mess, between poking my finger tips with the dang hooks, then stabbed myself with the "tool" i was using to open the split rings....talk about embarrassing and bloody. sad3sm


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

JimD said:


> If you look I posted up last year the weights of the #4 and #2 Trebles and the wts of the Gamagatsu #1,#2,#3 hooks along with the wts of the split rings being used at the time on spooks, spook jrs, and she dogs and Brown lures so you can balance out your top water and brown lures to match the original wts.
> 
> BPro carries the Gam hooks in bulk pack and their off shore brand of stainless split rings had some good sizes to pick from. Academy carries poor/ thin split rings in esp #3.
> 
> ...


The answer is simple.
Paul Brown corkys use a better hook than Spook Jr.

I used PB corkys (fatboys, originals, devils) a lot and never had to change out the hooks.


----------



## gdavis (Oct 25, 2011)

My super spook hook has been broken by trout and skipjack as well. That's fishing dude. Things happen.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

gdavis said:


> My super spook hook has been broken by trout and skipjack as well. That's fishing dude. Things happen.


sure is, but i would love to be able to know that the lure i just purchased would last longer than 2 trout, know what i saying, dude...

and what's even funnier is that my she dogs and he dogs see the same action, but their hooks are still ready to rock n roll.....esplain dat one...


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

osoobsessed said:


> sure is, but i would love to be able to know that the lure i just purchased would last longer than 2 trout, know what i saying, dude...
> 
> and what's even funnier is that my she dogs and he dogs see the same action, but their hooks are still ready to rock n roll.....*esplain dat one*...


When peeps quit buying spook jr's and switch over to dogs maybe Heddon will get the picture and put better hooks on the spooks. My last 3 tops I've bought were dogs. Now that I think about it I have a PILE of old she/he/top dogs I bought a long time ago in strange colors (they must have been on clearance LOL) and I might go rob the hooks off all those.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

DUUUDE!!!


-mac-


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> DUUUDE!!!


Where's your car?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> DUUUDE!!!
> 
> -mac-


SWEEEEET!

what's mine say!


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

justletmein said:


> When peeps quit buying spook jr's and switch over to dogs maybe Heddon will get the picture and put better hooks on the spooks. My last 3 tops I've bought were dogs. Now that I think about it I have a PILE of old she/he/top dogs I bought a long time ago in strange colors (they must have been on clearance LOL) and I might go rob the hooks off all those.


Problem is..."peeps" ain't gonna stop buyin' Spooks and PRADCO knows that.

This is kinda like tellin' Coke that you're gonna switch over to Pepsi.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

saltshaker1 said:


> Problem is..."peeps" ain't gonna stop buyin' Spooks and PRADCO knows that.
> 
> This is kinda like tellin' Coke that you're gonna switch over to Pepsi.


Well if that's the case all this complaining amounts to about the same as Peggy Bundy sitting on the couch eating bonbons and complaining about being fat.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

justletmein said:


> Well if that's the case all this complaining amounts to about the same as Peggy Bundy sitting on the couch eating bonbons and complaining about being fat.


i haven't bought any new Spook Jr.s since my last trip to PT's....did just buy some she dogs and top pups though....baffin here i come.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Peg was finer than chicken teeth! You havent seen Sons of Anarchy? Shes still not half bad...
Ill keep throwin spooks but ive changed all my hooks...took all day at work to do just my topwaters. No tellin how many trebles fell under the seat of my work truck!!



-mac-


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

The only thing I can add is that smaller plugs will always need smaller hooks and smaller hooks (whether you change for stronger trebles or go single) will always be proned to taking a smaller "bite" in the fish's mouth...more pull-offs even if the hook holds up. Play them gingerly. A lighter drag setting is the best plan; always has been, especially with no-stretch braid. -EJ


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

I've never had a hook break off before but I have had them straighten out. For the most part I haven't had too bad of luck with SS jr. I caught this brute a couple months ago on a brand new SS jr.


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

justletmein said:


> Well if that's the case all this complaining amounts to about the same as Peggy Bundy sitting on the couch eating bonbons and complaining about being fat.


Pretty much.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

justletmein said:


> When peeps quit buying spook jr's and switch over to dogs maybe Heddon will get the picture and put better hooks on the spooks. My last 3 tops I've bought were dogs. Now that I think about it I have a PILE of old she/he/top dogs I bought a long time ago in strange colors (they must have been on clearance LOL) and I might go rob the hooks off all those.


I stopped using Heddon for a while now and switch over to Paul Brown Corkys.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Assuming that Wading Wonder's big jack was landed from the yak, it lends proof that you must play them gingerly with small plugs. I'm betting the fish pulled the boat and took a lot of pressure off the hooks.


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Assuming that Wading Wonder's big jack was landed from the yak, it lends proof that you must play them gingerly with small plugs. I'm betting the fish pulled the boat and took a lot of pressure off the hooks.


Yes it was. I did loosen the drag a little too. But I did crank down on it later in the fight cause I was ready to be back on the shoreline catching specks and reds...lol


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Wading Wonder said:


> Yes it was. I did loosen the drag a little too. But I did crank down on it later in the fight cause I was ready to be back on the shoreline catching specks and reds...lol


Did you by chance have both hooks in the mouth or just one?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Its not just reds, this was the 2nd time I used this one, caught 2 trout, 25 and 23, then noticed both hooks bent. No excuse for this to happen like this.


You need to rinse your lures better when you're done fishing; the eyes on your hooks are rusty. Sorry hooks if that's only the second time you used them.



TH


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> You need to rinse your lures better when you're done fishing; the eyes on your hooks are rusty. Sorry hooks if that's only the second time you used them.
> 
> 
> 
> TH


Haha! So now we need to rinse the lure after every cast? It was 3rd cast, 2 fish. 

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

osoobsessed said:


> Haha! So now we need to rinse the lure after every cast? It was 3rd cast, 2 fish.
> 
> Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


If I had hits on 2/3 of my casts...I wouldn't care what kinda hooks the bait had. hwell:


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Lexy1 said:


> The answer is simple.
> Paul Brown corkys use a better hook than Spook Jr.
> 
> I used PB corkys (fatboys, originals, devils) a lot and never had to change out the hooks.


Hooks might be good but your setting yourself up for a heartbreak if you don't change out the split rings on your Mirro-Lure Corky's. It's been covered here before. Sad but true but it's to the point that just about every lure you buy now need the hooks and split rings swapped out esp if your fishing with money on the line, like others I change mine out with ringed single hooks. The only exception I've found are the Bomber Saltwater line, check out the split rings and hooks on the badonk a donk topwater they mean business.

Mike


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

You know the split rings are junk if they are distorted after changing hooks. Are the factory split rings made from recycled cans or what? I like the beefy split rings on the ttf lures. Ive had four different pairs of split ring pliers too, all junk. A good pair of needlenose are better IMO. I have yet to find a good pair, what do you guys use?


-mac-


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

saltshaker1 said:


> If I had hits on 2/3 of my casts...I wouldn't care what kinda hooks the bait had. hwell:


Fat fingered that one on mi stupid phone....first cast blow up/miss, second cast, fish on, landed...3rd cadt fish on, landed, then noticed the bent hooks. 

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You know the split rings are junk if they are distorted after changing hooks. Are the factory split rings made from recycled cans or what? I like the beefy split rings on the ttf lures. Ive had four different pairs of split ring pliers too, all junk. A good pair of needlenose are better IMO. I have yet to find a good pair, what do you guys use?
> 
> -mac-


Fingernails! Hard to find a good pair.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

First fish of the day last weekend. $8 down the drain. Glad it wasn't mine.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

T Tung, it looks like the fish was hooked on the middle treble and twisted the eye and split the lure. At least the eye didn't pull out...that's no excuse though. maybe theyre starting to make lures like vehicles, they are made cheaper, cost more, break easier so you have to buy more sooner so they make more money.


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You know the split rings are junk if they are distorted after changing hooks. Are the factory split rings made from recycled cans or what? I like the beefy split rings on the ttf lures. Ive had four different pairs of split ring pliers too, all junk. A good pair of needlenose are better IMO. I have yet to find a good pair, what do you guys use?
> 
> -mac-


Mac, I rassled just like you with different split ring pliers until I saw one mentioned here....can't remember the name...Texas somethin' or another. Best you could hope for. I can change hooks in a flash..even on a crank with 5mm rings.


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

t-tung said:


> First fish of the day last weekend. $8 down the drain. Glad it wasn't mine.


While I think complainin' about the hooks is BS...that is a legit complaint right there. PRADCO lures should never do that. You can save that one by coating it with Envirotek epoxy.


----------



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

Bayscout22 said:


> I swap them out immediately with VNC 4x trebles or Gamakatsu #2 live bait hooks. I don't trust the factory hooks on a Spook Jr. I do recycle them to use under a popping cork.


So you don't trust the factory hooks on the spook but yet you trust them under a popping cork??? Jw what makes them okay for a cork?


----------



## DrawDown (Jan 14, 2012)

I understand hooks are replacing hooks is cheap insurance, especially if your fishing for money in a tournament....but why should you/we have to change them in the first place on a new lure? Ridiculous...and the response they gave is even worse...Id plaster that **** on every internet forum I could find....just sayn


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

justletmein said:


> Did you by chance have both hooks in the mouth or just one?


I believe one hook was in the mouth but it pulled out. It was bent out but not too bad. The other hook was hooked on the outside of the mouth. I was hoping the hooks would straighten cause I was getting tired...lol. The hook that was still hooked on the outside of the mouth was through the skin so the pressure was on the base of the hook and not the point. It was still a little bent though. I was just happy to get my lure back.


----------



## worstSPECKanglerTX (May 30, 2012)

This thread should die. The first thing any serious angler should do if you are trying your hardest to NOT lose fish is change the factory split rings and hooks off your tops. It's really not that hard. Complain all you want to heddon but I really don't think they care since the lure is like $6 compared to some of the more expensive top waters on the market.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

worstSPECKanglerTX said:


> This thread should die. The first thing any serious angler should do if you are trying your hardest to NOT lose fish is change the factory split rings and hooks off your tops. It's really not that hard. Complain all you want to heddon but I really don't think they care since the lure is like $6 compared to some of the more expensive top waters out there.


why say "the first thing any SERIOUS angler", i really don't get that unless you are getting paid to fish?

personally, i don't have any problems with my older Spook Jr. lures, hooks have held up just fine, now i did notice the bent hooks with the new lure i had just bought, then saw this thread pop up so i know it wasn't just me...

but please explain being "a serious angler"? i grew up on the coast, fished since i could remember when, it's what i did every day while there, never had issues until now with one of my favorite topwater lures...


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Saltshaker I had that very same thing happen to me. I had a 30+ trout on (saw her several times), got her close and she took off again. After she quit peeling line there were several head shakes then my lure floats to the top. I was thinking the hook pulled out but in reality the lure split down the middle and the eyelet and hook came out of the lure. I was not very happy. I talked with pradco about it but did not feel like they got my point. Took me 4 years to finally hook and catch another one that big.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

osoobsessed said:


> why say "the first thing any SERIOUS angler", i really don't get that unless you are getting paid to fish?
> 
> personally, i don't have any problems with my older Spook Jr. lures, hooks have held up just fine, now i did notice the bent hooks with the new lure i had just bought, then saw this thread pop up so i know it wasn't just me...
> 
> but please explain being "a serious angler"? i grew up on the coast, fished since i could remember when, it's what i did every day while there, never had issues until now with one of my favorite topwater lures...


Yeah but you wear wigs while fishing, so that's not SERIOUS angling.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

justletmein said:


> Yeah but you wear wigs while fishing, so that's not SERIOUS angling.


good point...maybe one day i'll quit having fun and get cereal when angling.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

osoobsessed said:


> good point...maybe one day i'll quit having fun and get cereal when angling.


Yeah how dare you fish for fun man, this is serious bidness 'round here. You get 2 demerits.


----------



## flounderdaddy (Aug 2, 2009)

I always change the hooks out. Learned that the hard way by losing a big trout. Just bent it straight out. Now I do not have that problem.


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

DrawDown said:


> I understand hooks are replacing hooks is cheap insurance, especially if your fishing for money in a tournament....but why should you/we have to change them in the first place on a new lure? Ridiculous...*and the response they gave is even worse...Id plaster that **** on every internet forum I could find*....just sayn


Dude, if your're referrin' to this:



saltshaker1 said:


> Response from _"Heddon (Pradco)":_
> 
> First of all...we are so sorry for your loss.
> 
> ...


Don't sweat it...I posted it as a joke. hwell: PRADCO's actual response might be even funnier, tho.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You know the split rings are junk if they are distorted after changing hooks. Are the factory split rings made from recycled cans or what? I like the beefy split rings on the ttf lures. *Ive had four different pairs of split ring pliers too, all junk. A good pair of needlenose are better IMO. I have yet to find a good pair, what do you guys use?*
> 
> -mac-


http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Texas_Tackle_Split_Ring_Pliers/descpage-TTSRP.html

These .

Caught them on sale for $9.99 .


----------



## lamar44 (Nov 26, 2011)

How are so many people having hook problems cathing
Trout. I have been fishing for 60 years and have never
had a hook fail catching Trout and I have caught some big trout I could see this happpening on Reds but on Trout there mouths tear out first.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

lamar44 said:


> How are so many people having hook problems cathing
> Trout. I have been fishing for 60 years and have never
> had a hook fail catching Trout and I have caught some big trout I could see this happpening on Reds but on Trout there mouths tear out first.


I would venture to say its because of the braid most of us have switched to. Drag is a beautiful thing but mono absorbs much more shock versus zero stretch braid. There are a few braids that are published "stretch braids" but i just use powerpro8 superslick or 832

-mac-


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I would venture to say its because of the braid most of us have switched to. Drag is a beautiful thing but mono absorbs much more shock versus zero stretch braid. There are a few braids that are published "stretch braids" but i just use powerpro8 superslick or 832
> 
> -mac-


i would venture to say you are correct, i also run braid (PP), but i do use a really long floro leader with my setup, not sure if that helps...not to mention a lighter than usual drag (curado 50e)


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Braid probably plays a part. Drag settings maybe. 

However the issue is weak, cheap hooks on Spook Jrs. IMo the hooks on Spooks, rattling spooks and one knockers are just fine. Like someone else pointed out, I don't distrust the factory hooks on my She Dogs, Skitterwalks, or Corkys. 

Swap the SS jr hooks put and save yourself the hassle.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

For sure, im not saying the hooks are not too weak but if they are braid will give them hell. I like the excalibur hooks on the full size spooks, i still switched them to singles as well. 



-mac-


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Mac, even with braid, I think the hooks should tear out before breaking. The only problem I ever had was with them crappy split rings that PRADCO uses on Bomber Long A's. They would open just enough for the hook to get on a single wire and it was o-v-e-r. When I started using braid it got even worse. I started changing out the rings and never had another problem......that is, once I got used to the braid. I always replaced the hooks with #4 Gamakatsu EWG trebles. Never had a problem with them. Sharpest hooks available.


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Speckled said:


> http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Texas_Tackle_Split_Ring_Pliers/descpage-TTSRP.html
> 
> These .
> 
> Caught them on sale for $9.99 .


That's the ones I use. Didn't get 'em that cheap, tho. sad3sm They're the best I've used.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

saltshaker1 said:


> Mac, even with braid, I think the hooks should tear out before breaking. The only problem I ever had was with them crappy split rings that PRADCO uses on Bomber Long A's. They would open just enough for the hook to get on a single wire and it was o-v-e-r. When I started using braid it got even worse. I started changing out the rings and never had another problem......that is, once I got used to the braid. I always replaced the hooks with #4 Gamakatsu EWG trebles. Never had a problem with them. Sharpest hooks available.


So with that said, instead of charging us $6 a pop, thry should strip the rings and hooks, sell us the colored shell for $1.50....we buy our own rings in hooks like we do now.

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

osoobsessed said:


> So with that said, instead of charging us $6 a pop, thry should strip the rings and hooks, sell us the colored shell for $1.50....we buy our own rings in hooks like we do now.
> 
> Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


Yep, or just bend over and pray for some ky


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> Yep, or just bend over and pray for some ky


No, no ky...those were the last tops I buy from them for a while. 

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

osoobsessed said:


> So with that said, instead of charging us $6 a pop, thry should strip the rings and hooks, sell us the colored shell for $1.50....we buy our own rings in hooks like we do now.
> 
> Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


I'm down with that! Someone should make sure Pradco sees this thread.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

osoobsessed said:


> No, no ky...those were the last tops I buy from them for a while.
> 
> Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


I wish I could quit, I JUST don't like the action and subsequent re-action to the rod of the top dogs and skitterwalks. 
Something just isn't right, be it rod action or line "class". They just don't act and re-act the same as the spooks with the same rig. I cannot explain it.:banghead:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Bayscout22 said:


> I'm down with that! Someone should make sure Pradco sees this thread.


Yep, and I just bought another 2 packages of 4X. Oh well:banghead:


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

*Initial response from Heddon/Pradco*

Thank you for contacting us about the problem you have experienced with our product. Feedback from our customers is an integral part of our business and we encourage it. Please return the defective lure to the address below so that our QC dept may review it to determine if this is a problem that has already been addressed or if it may need to be addressed. We will be happy to send a replacement; if this is a discontinued model we will send replacement of one similar, and send out an additional lure to you to cover the postage.

*If more than 2 baits are sent in for replacementwe will review them and replace any that appear to be manufacturing defects, but will not replace any that are the result of normal use or abuse.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

osoobsessed said:


> No, no ky...those were the last tops I buy from them for a while.
> 
> Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


He likes it without the ky


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

justletmein said:


> He likes it without the ky


Awwwwww maaaaan, I meant it FIGURATIVELY!!! TMI!:banghead:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> Awwwwww maaaaan, I meant it FIGURATIVELY!!! TMI!:banghead:


And you thought I was the rainbow fruit tart.

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

BaffinBayAg said:


> Thank you for contacting us about the problem you have experienced with our product. Feedback from our customers is an integral part of our business and we encourage it. Please return the defective lure to the address below so that our QC dept may review it to determine if this is a problem that has already been addressed or if it may need to be addressed. We will be happy to send a replacement; if this is a discontinued model we will send replacement of one similar, and send out an additional lure to you to cover the postage.
> 
> *If more than 2 baits are sent in for replacementwe will review them and replace any that appear to be manufacturing defects, but will not replace any that are the result of normal use or abuse.


I would return one SS Jr and print out this thread and include it in the box.

Maybe include some KY too.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Bayscout22 said:


> I would return one SS Jr and print out this thread and include it in the box.
> 
> Maybe include some KY too.


i would too, but i already discarded the old hooks on the lure in my picture and replaced all my other hooks...

we should just send this thread to them, hell, the posts here and the pics should do the trick.


----------



## TexasTrophyFisher (Feb 14, 2012)

In March i thought I had a nice red smash a topwater about 50 yards away. When I got the fish in close i realized it was a speck, and looking to be a new PB. I got a good look at her and she hauled ***. Hooked on a spook jr., thought I was set to land this fish. Only to have the topwater come flying out of the water back at me with a single hook on each treble straightened out. Boy I was ******. My PB trout is 27" and when I got home I compared it to the one that straightened my hooks and it made me sick to my stomach. Now I replace my hooks on spooks, and I have more respect for big smart trout cuz she played it well.


----------

